# My pond pump quit and I need a new one



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

There is no pond section on this forum, so........

I put this request here.

I need a new pond pump. Any suggestions of who has a good one? And don't say Home Depot. Or Lowes. We used to use a Tsurumi 3000gph pump which lasted about 5 years. Has to fit an Aquascape skimmer.

Needs to connect to a 2" line and will run all year round.

Want a good one, hate dealing bs.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used MDM/Sequence when I built and serviced ponds. The longest/oldest pump in service is about 8 years running year round. The pump is in a filtration/pump shed on a poured concrete slab.

mdminc.com

Not sure if the pump is external or internal.

HTH


----------



## jr7roo (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pond pump*

Hi

I found this on kijiji, Speck is a high end pump we use the exact pumps for the large ponds we have at work.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hot-tub-pool...ps/1074610117?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> I've used MDM/Sequence when I built and serviced ponds. The longest/oldest pump in service is about 8 years running year round. The pump is in a filtration/pump shed on a poured concrete slab.
> 
> mdminc.com
> 
> ...


it appears all of these pumps are external, or am I missing something? I need an internal pump.
Thanks Wilson!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

jr7roo said:


> Hi
> 
> I found this on kijiji, Speck is a high end pump we use the exact pumps for the large ponds we have at work.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hot-tub-pool...mp/1074359328?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


It sounded perfect until I got to the 240v............almost! If something doesn't work, I might circle back on this.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I might stay with the Tsurumi.
http://www.homesalive.ca/pond/pumps/professional-grade/tsurumi-3pl-pump.html

The pump has to fit in the skimmer box on the pond, so we can put the filter net over it. We know this one fits.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pond section*

why don't we have a pond section ?????


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

tom g said:


> why don't we have a pond section ?????


I've wondered that too, we tell people common goldies should be in ponds not tanks but don't have a pond section.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crayon said:


> it appears all of these pumps are external, or am I missing something? I need an internal pump.
> Thanks Wilson!


Sry...meant about your pump.

IME, submersible pumps for ponds generally don't have the longevity as external pumps but an easier and cost effective for installations/builds. The trade off is pump life and serviceability. You pretty much have to toss the pump but with externals you can have them rebuilt and protect it with prefilters.

That being said, the cost in changing to an external pump,excavate to plumb to pump/filtration shed route is not cost effective as just replacing the pump every "X" years.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

wtac said:


> IME, submersible pumps for ponds generally don't have the longevity as external pumps but an easier and cost effective for installations/builds. The trade off is pump life and serviceability. You pretty much have to toss the pump but with externals you can have them rebuilt and protect it with prefilters.
> 
> That being said, the cost in changing to an external pump,excavate to plumb to pump/filtration shed route is not cost effective as just replacing the pump every "X" years.


For the most part, I agree with you. The ponds that have the pumps sitting in the bottom aren't going to fare well. We did that for the first few years and went through a few pumps.
Then rebuilt the pond using the Aquascape skimmer and bio falls, with a 2" recirc line. The pump is still internal but lives under a debris net and foam filter, so has run well. We've replaced a few pumps, some under warranty, but as the pond is over 15 years old now, for the most part they've performed well.
Our yard is really small, so an external pump house is out of the question. Plus pulling apart the pond to rebuild, not gonna happen!
Good discussion though. If, for some reason, sometime i build a new pond, I will keep the external pump idea in mind.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you tried a hydroponics store? Was at one yesterday and saw a pile of different pumps, no idea if they're suited for ponds though.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Umm, you growing lettuce????
Went to Sheridan Nursery, picked up a pump plus the black foam for keeping things in place. The skimmer chamber fits a horizontal Tsurmi pump well, so figured rather than screwing around trying to make something else work, would stay with what we know.
Pond cleaned, fixed and birds happy. Now to think about fish.

Still got lots of water lily to give away.......


----------

